# Goat Nose Pics



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

Finally got some pics. The pictures are not the best. I may have to find an older goat holder. I was having trouble helping hold the goat and getting a good focus.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I was envisioning more on the nose itself, less on the face. That is not staph. It does look like it could be a form of soremouth possibly, or a fungus of some form.
The big bubble is interesting because it doesn't follow the same pattern as the other small bumps. Possibly something unrelated?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Owie! Looks like some kind of a fungus to me. Did you take a temp by chance? Poor babies


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Ow! Might be contagious to *you*, so be careful about handwashing. Might want to wear gloves.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine got something similar one year from sunburning their noses. I don't remember it being quite that bad but maybe it is from some sort of irritation(something they are sticking their noses into).The one with the lump looks like what ever it is may have caused some sort of abcess.I used zinc oxide ointment (the white stuff ) on theirs and the scabs loosend and fell of within about a week.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

If it was just the white noses, I'd suspect sunburn, but since one of them has a dark nose, I'd also guess a fungus. 

I'd suggest using Betadine (iodine soap) to wash the crusties off as best you can, then zinc oxide as Chris mentioned. The iodine will help fight the fungus, and the ointment will soften the scabs and soothe the skin.


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you for the advice, I will try the Betadine and Zinc Oxide. Do you think I should take the one with the big bump to the vet?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

If you can I would...then they can also do a skin scraping and maybe give you a better idea of what you are dealing with the others too.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Is it possible that the skin was itching so bad that the one with the bump scratched onto something and may have gotten a sliver of something embedded in his nose and it has gotten swollen and infected? Just a thought. Maybe others will know, could you use one of those athletes foot creams to help with the fungal problem?


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> Maybe others will know, could you use one of those athletes foot creams to help with the fungal problem?


Actually, that's a good idea. I used that on a patch of ringworm (from the mink :grump on my arm and cleared it up very quickly. I'd go with the iodine first, which will help kill anything else.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

It looks like a form of ring worm to me. There is a form of ring worm that swells and gets crusties onthe top of it. We have had ring worm here from the cattle. You can try the athletes fungus sprays or creams but the first thing I would do is scrape the crusties on the top off and then treat it so you can get to the root of the problem. You have to do this at least twice a day. and use the spray on athletes foot stuff. Walmart carries a cheap kind that seems to work the best.

We usually use a heavy duty spray oil that is used on tractors called fluid film. It stinks and stings but boy does it get rid of ring worm quickly. Although with this being on their nose and near mucus membranes I think I would use the athletes foot stuff first. We only use the fluid film if the ring worm does not respond to athletes foot spray. And use gloves and clean everything they have touched with bleach and look for it elsewhere on their bodies and on the adult goats.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

You can also buy captan (it'a in wallmart near the rose sprays) you want 20 grams of it, mix it well with 15cc of isopropyl alcohol. This kills parasites and most fungus. Buy a tube of elchepo yeast infection meds at wallmart and a tube of jock itch treatment, the first tube will kill yeasts the second more fungacide. Get a 1 pound container of vaseline and melt it in the microwave, stir in the captan and alcohol, stir it well, then squeese in the two tubes of meds, as the vaseline turns back into...well vaseline  keep stirring.

This stuff last forever, kills yeast, parsites like nose bots and ear mites, and is actually an old ringworm remedy....we used to spary broker does and the trailer with captan and water before the goats were offloaded to kill ringworm and lice/mites etc.

If you get some chlorhexideen from jeffers or your vet and use it in a spary bottle before as a cleaner and to srub this nose well, you want it pink and nearly bleeding, you will also cover staph, which chlorhexideen kills. Vicki


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

What Vickie said put in mind the ointment I used for thrush on my horse. I worked wonders when everything else failed. it was a tube of athletes foot ointment mixed with a tube of triple antibiotic ointment. This would cover infection and fungus and loosen the scabs and keep the skin moist.


----------

